# Ever have absurd thoughts?



## Guest (Apr 7, 2007)

I wonder if I'm the only one with this, cause this seems like the only thing that keeps holding me in this shit.

Do you ever have absurd thoughts about reality, that completely doesn't fit with reality?
Completely absurd thoughts about the universe, about things, that just doesn't fit with reality at all, and deep inside you know it doesn't fit with reality, but you keep thinking about it and it makes sense ?

I know it's obsessive thoughts that keeps the thoughts looping, but do you ever have thoughts and beliefs that doesn't fit with reality at all?


----------



## Ludovico (Feb 9, 2007)

Have an example of an absurd thought?


----------



## ?real?ity? (Feb 18, 2007)

yeah.. but i guess it depends on what you mean. i get alot of thoughts that life is fake. and not real. a trick. no one is authentic. they're tricking me. and i'm actually in some type of computer program. or thoughts like the "dark side" of reality is right around the corner. i.e. madness

impending doom and insanity for eternity HAHAHAH! HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHAAHAHAH!

but yeah, these thoughts plague me daily


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2007)

yeah that's what I mean, such absurd thoughts.

Or thoughts that you lose yourself, etc. and make yourself believe it completely for awhile, while deep down you know it's bulllshit.

Or like I had today, "what if someone is watching us from outter space?"

Such retarded shit, it's so stressing, cause the thought in itself cause anxiety and stress, at the same time it makes you question your sanity.


----------



## brandon is not taken (Mar 29, 2007)

yes, alot

i posted a similar topic here http://www.stuckinadoorway.org/forums/s ... hp?t=15534

check it out. I am byates5637


----------



## medo (Dec 19, 2006)

I get those shitty scary thoughts that cause a great amount of stress. I get some weird once that I am embarrased (and scarred) to even post.


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2007)

Does this mean I can have developed schizophrenia?
I've always resisted the thoughts as absurd etc, but now that my DP and DR is so intense I dont know up from down anymore and dont have the effort to resist the thoughts.


----------



## brandon is not taken (Mar 29, 2007)

no it doesn't mean you developed schizophrenia. I'm not sure how you got to that conclusion.

Everyone gets strange thoughts some times.

People with OCD (like me and maybe you) get these wierd thoughts stuck in thier head, they dont want them and they dont believe them. Trying to get rid of them just makes them stronger.

People with untreated schizophrenia believe these thoughts 100% and don't worry that they may be insane. They dont resist the thoughts. They just develop increasingly elaborate delusions to try and explain everything that is going on.


----------



## brandon is not taken (Mar 29, 2007)

and you dont have to activly resist the thoughts...but if you find yourself really trully 100% believing in something that the rest of the world thinks is crazy...then you might want to get evaluated.

doubting reality and/or thinking you are in a video game is not a pyschotic thought. It is mostly just existential rumination, that may have become obsessive.

When you think there is a big elaborate secret plan being executed that all revolves around you, and you really believe this...that is pyschotic. By "really believe", i mean no one could convince you otherwise. Just breifly entertaining the possibility of it does not count.


----------



## Ludovico (Feb 9, 2007)

Everyone with DP thinks they are schizophrenic or 'losing their mind'. You aren't. Trust me I know it seems pretty convincing sometimes but the fact of the matter is that schizo's don't know that anything is wrong. If you 'lose your mind', you wont even know it. So there is nothing to fear.


----------



## Universal (May 30, 2005)

Ludovico said:


> Everyone with DP thinks they are schizophrenic or 'losing their mind'. You aren't. Trust me I know it seems pretty convincing sometimes but the fact of the matter is that schizo's don't know that anything is wrong. If you 'lose your mind', you wont even know it. So there is nothing to fear.


I think this is true. When you really loose your mind you aren't aware of it. But thats REALLY loosing it, lol!. :lol:


----------



## Universal (May 30, 2005)

I think the fact that we realise these ideas are false, that they are delusional, can contribute to our recovery. Some people cannot realise they are being delusional, so they cannot get proper treatment.


----------



## Cam (Dec 13, 2006)

I would have to say the most absurd thought I have had is that we are all in fact dead and that we are stuck in a state of denial :shock: 
Of coarse in reality I am fully aware that this is just a fictional construct.
We get bored easily don't we :lol:


----------



## Finders (Oct 18, 2005)

I'm always thinking of God(s). I'm scared of death too but sometimes would welocome it. My old self believes that, just as insects couldn't possibly understand a human, we can't understand the man made term that is god. In my opinion there is no such thing as god or evil, like the typo joke thing there, ok, it's merely things we have made up. Whilst dp is driving me crazy. I'm beginning to change my mind


----------



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

Black Box said:


> I would have to say the most absurd thought I have had is that we are all in fact dead and that we are stuck in a state of denial :shock:
> Of coarse in reality I am fully aware that this is just a fictional construct.
> We get bored easily don't we :lol:


Hmm, missed this thread.

Yes, this is an absurd thought that I battle with on a daily basis, terribly annoying.

I find it quite sad that I can brush aside a thought that used to petrify me so deeply, am I really so hardened to DP/DR? Have I accepted that 'this' is my life.

Bah humbugs... I certainly hope not.

*calling all fellow zombies*


----------



## shamrose (May 14, 2007)

thinking the thoughts can make my head go!
i try to avoid thinking about the universe or exisential thinking. when i was at uni doing psychology, they said we would have to do a short course on philosophy n i remember thinking,,,,shit i cant do this...its too much near where my thinking goes on a daily basis. you know the one where you suddenly dont recognise a table for being a table? the lecturer starting going into all this, asking is it a figment of your imagination etc. i thought...crikey, let me out of the room before i lose the plot!

[size=9]Ludovico wrote: 
Everyone with DP thinks they are schizophrenic or 'losing their mind'. You aren't. Trust me I know it seems pretty convincing sometimes but the fact of the matter is that schizo's don't know that anything is wrong. If you 'lose your mind', you wont even know it. So there is nothing to fear. 
spot on Ludovico...the difference usually between ourselves a someone with schizophrenia is the insight. we know where our thinking is at, the person with schizophrenia can be convinced that his delusion/hallucinations are real. how nice it would be not to have so much insight sometimes!...lol


----------



## Coming?Back2Life (Oct 20, 2006)

Schizophrenia is my main worry, or some really bad mental illness, it`s amazing how much i convince myself i have one of these illnesses. My uncle has the worst paranoid schizophrenia u could EVER imagine. he hasn`t shaved in years probably or washed, his clothes aren`t washed for months and months and he picks leaves up and bits of paper off the ground because he believes they`re signals. He also claims to hear voices and he picks up radio signals around him and he writes notes to tony blair, he is an absolute mess its a shame and i still convince myself i have the illness at least once a day and of course it makes my dp/dr much worse.

I find the dissociation the hardest to deal with. i can sit in my bath and have my chronic dp/dr then i get a wave over me that makes me unable to move, like i`ve lost all connection to my physical self, i`m looking at my body and it scares me! who`s body is this? is it gonna attack me or do something insane? and i can`t move or communicate properly as i`m so frozen and mentally exhausted from the thoughts bombarding my tired poor brain  some of my thoughts are insane and go on for ages making me very tired!!!


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2007)

A theory I have come up with is that this is a spiritual happening, and it makes us anxious as fuck and then our OCD brains try to make sense of it all and starts believing everything.

I dont even wanna share any of my thoughts, id beat the hell out of anyone in "who gots the most absurd thoughts".


----------



## KDM (May 9, 2007)

Sometimes I think that there are people that can hear everything I say in my head.


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2007)

Man I have exactly the same thing.
I also believed I made the whole world with ym imagination, that I had lost my soul, become a new person, that someone laced my cigarette with LSD, that every thought I have become real.
Its so hard to realize its ALL HAPPENING IN THE HEAD; not in reality AT ALL.


----------

